# Aged Spalted Maple



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

These maples have laid around 2.5+ yrs....2 of the 3 logs were in great spalted shape...the 3rd will require some loss but less than a 1/3 on some of the ends....This is the risks taken to get the good natural spalt. We did take a chestnut oak to the burnpile that had acquired termite tunnels from ground conact,,,this is also a risk of logs laying around. I usually keep things sprayed but it's hard to get every nook and cranny....BUT BURN their butts when they get my wood!!:blink::thumbsup:

Her's a link to all the flitches cut... http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html

Enjoy...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, that is some mighty beautiful wood, makes you just want to buy it and keep it around just to look at all the time.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah, I've got some Osage Orange from Tim, and been staring at it now for about 4 months. Pretty stuff.
This maple is AWESOME!


----------

